# Logitech StreamCam 60 FPS Solution for OBS in Linux



## Septatonic (Nov 2, 2020)

Just bought the StreamCam and was wondering why it couldnt run with 60 FPS in OBS.  Probably some others have the same issue.

A simple solution is to create a new video device with V42L  (v4l2loopback) and a ffmpeg stream from the Webcam.

 first create a loopback video device
sudo modprobe v4l2loopback 

lookup wich one got created 
v4l2-ctl --list-devices

then create the ffmpeg stream 

ffmpeg -f v4l2  -input_format mjpeg -framerate 60 -video_size 1920x1080 -i /dev/yourwebcam -pix_fmt yuyv422 -f v4l2 /dev/theloopbackvideodevice

now u should be able to grab that device with 60fps in obs

have fun


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2020)

for my Brio, which has the same problem, bizarrely, If I set resolution to "Leave Unchanged" it defaults to 1080p, and I can select 60fps. If I select 1080p, I can't then select a framerate higher than 30.


----------



## Septatonic (Nov 6, 2020)

try the app gucview maybe  it give a clue what happens there :)


----------

